# A340 brake test video



## Torch (Oct 5, 2010)

gets interesting around the 5 min mark..
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRzWp67PIMw_


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2010)

Yikes!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

"Ground!? Ground!? Can we have the stairs so that all of our test team can exit? We don't want to use the slide it might cost us $10k to repack it. What? Sure we can wait in the burning plane, those slides are expensive."



DGAC fail.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 5, 2010)

reminds me of the black knight in monty python..".i've had worse!" not a BIG fire...not an IMPORTANT fire...lol Ground must have gone on break....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2010)

that one fireman is either brave or stupid. I know nothing about fighting fires, but I would never have run up on a super-heated airliner tire. He's lucky he's alive.

And he did it not once, but 5 or 6 times. Adrenalyn junky he is.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 6, 2010)

If the keystone cops had a fire brigade, that was it. Compare that video to the one below it on that page with the 777 test. The brakes have a small fire, glow nice and hot and the fire crews take care of it with way less drama. The 777 test is almost boring after that one.


----------



## Torch (Oct 6, 2010)

Was funny when the translation from the pilot was "they make me sick" the real translation was "they are making me s**t" which really means they are pis***g me off. Some things just get lost in the translation.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2010)

Is that true, Torch? That's even more tragic.


----------



## Torch (Oct 7, 2010)

Its true....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm sorry, I don't want that crew testing ANYTHING I have ok!DAMN!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 7, 2010)

In listening to the translated conversation it seems these guys were blowing through checklist and doing things out of sequence. It also seems that there was no briefing between crew and firefighters for this test. The firefighters did approach the wheels from the front which is what you're supposed to do and didn't immediately douse the flame. I knew someone who was hit with a rim from an exploding tire - he spent 8 months in the hospital.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 11, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UocxPoUUnIQ_

Here is the same test but viewed from the side of the runway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I knew someone who was hit with a rim from an exploding tire - he spent 8 months in the hospital.



In Iraq we had someone get plastered all over the clamshell hanger walls when one exploded. He was not using a tire cage.


----------

